# How much money have you spent on Animal Crossing?



## lemoncrossing (Jan 31, 2017)

Sometimes I wonder how much cash I've dropped all for the sake of Animal Crossing. Been a diehard fan since 2013, and since then, well, let's do the math...
I bought three copies of New Leaf...
One copy of City Folk....
A used copy of Wild World...
A copy of Happy Home Designer...
Spent the worst $60 of my life on Amiibo Festival...
Bought enough amiibo card packs to nearly be done with all 5 series...
All the amiibo figures...
An overpriced EU set of Sanrio cards...
And then I've spent money on merch like pillows, magnets, and art.
I don't know exactly how much that is, but it's quite a lot. 

How much have you spent on Animal Crossing?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 31, 2017)

I have also spent quite a bit. I've bought...
New leaf ( twice because then I switched to the digital version)
Amiibo festival ( yes it was bad lol)
Some of the amiibo figures 
All of the original amiibo cards
Some of the RV amiibo cards
Some DS stylus and cases online
Animal crossing candy 
A keychain from gamestop

I know it's well in the $100s with just the amiibo cards...


----------



## mogyay (Jan 31, 2017)

so 2 main acnl games ?60
hhd ?30
hhd 3ds xl ?250
5 amiibo figures ?50
roughly round 25 packets of amiibo cards ?100
acnl art ?30
acnl themed accessories ?40+


jesus


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 31, 2017)

I only bought 1 copy of the game, but I've spent a few hundred dollars on the amiibo cards.. Lol


----------



## Licorice (Jan 31, 2017)

I've bought all of the games more than once. I also bought a kapp'n plushie, crazy redd keychain, set of wild world styluses, and a tom nook alarm clock. Sounds like a lot but compared to people collecting cards and amiibos it probably doesn't compare.


----------



## Airysuit (Jan 31, 2017)

To much money probably.
But boy, do I love my Blathers amiibo <3


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 31, 2017)

3 ds and game-$220
Buying used games and getting some from Target- $80
Amiibo cards- $40
Amiibo figures- $100?

$440. Wow, I really had no idea it was that much. I bought the 3ds just so I could play New Leaf. It has kept me happy for over three years.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 1, 2017)

ACHHD: ?40.00
ACNL: ?40.00
2 Series 1 Amiibo Card Packs: ?10.00
4 WA Card Packs: ?20.00
NFC Reader/Writer: ?20.00
About ?130.00 apparently. :')


----------



## drakeln777 (Feb 1, 2017)

Not counting merch, I have bought a digital copy of Animal Crossing New Leaf ($20), 3 Physical New Leafs ($100), 3 City Folk Games ($60), 1 GCN copy ($38), 2 Wild Worlds ($42), a digital and physical version of Happy Home Designer ($80), and 1 very terrible game with some awesome amiibo ($60). Now before I add it, may I say that when I got these games, the price was different sometimes from the other. Like when New Leaf launched, I got a $40 copy. So if something seems out of place that's why. When added up, it ends up tooooooo... 400 dollars. Could buy a Nintendo Switch and BOTW with that much money. And if your wondering why I have so many, it could be multiple reason. It could be I lost a copy of it, one would be broken, I sold it, or wanted another town. That's just some of the reasons but nevertheless, i've spent the money of the game.


----------



## Xme (Feb 1, 2017)

Way too much! I was just thinking about that the other day haha then I decided not to think about it anymore. Goodbye my money.. hello my dreamies


----------



## Barbara (Feb 1, 2017)

Hmm... I bought Let's Go to the City sometime in 2009/2010, I believe it was bundled with a Wii so I take it was around €20; then I bought New Leaf for €45; Happy Home Designer for €40; then the packs of cards I've bought... I think I have bought 4 packs on my own, that'd be about €20. Total: €125. Not too bad, although Happy Home Designer was a bit of a waste...


----------



## Chris01 (Feb 1, 2017)

I brought a copy of wild world back in 2005, and a copy of LGTTC when it came out for the Wii, and a copy of New Leaf back in December of 2014, and I just purchased my first amiibo card off ebay for 4 quid so total I have probably spent about ?40 quid plus I got my 3DS XL specifically so i could play new Leaf so its more like 200 in total lol


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 3, 2017)

I've bought four/five copies of New Leaf (only have three currently), a copy of Happy Home Designer, I've bought one pack of each series so far also bought some specific cards on ebay here and there, bought a pack of Sanrio cards (I hope they arrive), bought two copies of Wild World, and two copies of the original GameCube game. I've no idea how much that'd be lol


----------



## issitohbi (Feb 3, 2017)

Wait...why THREE copies? 

I've bought:
- I actually bought my 3DS to GET ACNL
- ACNL
- HHD

I'm contemplating cards and Welcome Amiibo, but I don't have an NFC reader. I may just get the New Nintendo...and then the cards.


----------



## Suyeon (Feb 4, 2017)

ACNL: $30
HHD: $20
$50 overall.
My 3DS ($160) was initially purchased for the Pok?mon series, Zelda series, etc.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 6, 2017)

Well, let's see

3 copies of Animal Crossing: New Leaf 
2 units of Nintendo 3DS XL Animal Crossing: New Leaf Limited Edition (with game pre-installed)
Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival (bought at launch)
Probably around twelve packs of amiibo cards and seven amiibo figures
1 unit of New 3DS Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer Bundle (with digital game)
then another physical copy of AC: Happy Home Designer

Probably spent over $1000, if converted to usd. I still have all of them and I've never sold anything.


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 11, 2017)

Not counting inflation, I got the original in 2002, and about 20 or so packs of e-reader cards. Continued on in 2003, ordering straight from Nintendo since stores were hardly carrying them at all. Got a good 30 or so packs from them, so about 50 packs of cards, never completed it. Then, I left the series in 2004, came back in late 2005 when Wild World came out, so I got that new, nothing else. Got City Folk new in 2008, and that was it for Wii. Got New Leaf in 2013, tobidase edition LL in early 2014, a second copy of New Leaf in late 2014, a second copy of tobidase in early 2015 (cartridge), a used copy of New Leaf in mid-2015 (test theories on) got an updated cartridge of New Leaf in late 2016 (impulse buy), and beginning in 2015 went crazy with amiibo cards buying hundreds and hundreds of packs to do what I failed to do a decade earlier, and finish it all on my own- successful by the way, as well as getting a physical copy of HHD, the HHD small New 3DS bundle, digital copy of HHD Japanese, as well as the HHD LL bundle, then later that year got Amiibo Festival, all 16 amiibo figures, and to keep with consistency, got Japanese Amiibo Festival with all 16 amiibo figures, so a few thousand dollars I guess...


----------



## Takeru (Feb 11, 2017)

I've bought Population Growing twice (one at original price and then one used, so probably like $10-$15?), I purchased two copies of Wild World when I was younger and then on top of that my brother had one, one copy of City Folk, two copies of New Leaf (both at full price before the reduction down to $20 unfortunately).... hm... a friend bought me Happy Home Designer as a gift but on top of that copy I got the Happy Home Designer themed DS so the game was included with it. I only got that because I didn't want an XL considering the cute plates you can place on the regular N3DS, but that's besides the point.

I have 6 Amiibo figures. 2 were gifts and the others I bought with a GameStop gift card I had been saving at the time. I've purchased a lot of Amiibo cards, I can't really calculate how much I've spent. I'm sure that I spent over $40 though considering that's just how much I paid solely for my (Japanese) Sanrio ones.

I've spent a lot now that I think about it.. probably too much if we're being honest.


----------



## DylanMcGrann (Feb 13, 2017)

Not much in my case since I've only played one game and haven't bought any amiibo (I have had some gifted to me).  Just $35 in the eShop on a digital copy of _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_.  I guess you could add the cost of my 3DS, but I didn't buy that _just_ for Animal Crossing.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 13, 2017)

One copy of City Folk
One copy of Wild World
One copy of Amiibo Festival but it was only $20
Two copies of ACNL (probably will buy a third)
Hundreds of dollars on Amiibo figures and cards
Amiibo card reader
Plus my 2ds I bought just for ACNL basically

Not planning on stopping here either lolol


----------



## mayoranika (Feb 26, 2017)

AC:NL - $40
AC:HHD - $40
2 packs of series 1 cards - $10
NFC Reader/Writer - $20

$110, not as much as the other people here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

AC:NL - $40
AC:HHD - $40
2 packs of series 1 cards - $10
NFC Reader/Writer - $20

$110, not as much as the other people here.


----------



## opalskiies (Mar 6, 2017)

Okay, lemme redo this and see if I can get a close number.

Five copies of ACNL, 3 at full price, 1 for 20, 1 for 25: $165
Two copies of Wild World: $60
One copy of City Folk: $25
Two copies of Population Growing: $50
Normal card and figure amiibos at varying prices: $50 total
Sanrio amiibo: $12
Costs in stamps from trading ACNL things: $10
One copy of Happy Home Designer: $40
One copy of Amiibo Festival: $10

Total, 422 USD. Maybe even more lol


----------



## Elvera (Mar 6, 2017)

Well I technically didn't buy my Ds' for animal crossing, so I don't count that. 
I've bought Animal crossing wild world, into the city, 2 copies of New Leaf, and 1 copy of the Welcome amiibo game. 
The first 3 series folders (they were only $4 each though)
Two booster boxes (though Australian ones so 3 cards in each pack, they were $80 each)
And a handful of packets when they go on sale (I only buy the cards when they are on sale, hence so few of series one cards). 

Soooo...I've spent a little bit on animal crossing.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

- 2 copies of ACNL
- ACHHD
- ACCF
- 2 DSs just for the AC games
- 2 packs of amiibos
- NFC reader


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 31, 2017)

I've spent only a tiny amount on the sanrio cards, but other then that I don't really buy merch and whenever a new animal crossing game has come out i've always asked for it for my birthday.  I'd like some merch someday of animal crossing though, an Isabelle amiibo would be nice.


----------



## fenris (Apr 1, 2017)

I can't remember how much I got the Gamecube game for, but I got my first copy of ACNL for $5.  Eventually I traded it in, and my mom got me my current copy at Best Buy for like...  $20, but I don't think that counts for this thread, since someone else bought it for me.  Same goes for HHD; my mom got it for me for Christmas the year it came out... aaaand my husband got me a Digby Amiibo for like $7 last week.

So, all in all, I've personally spent $5 on Animal Crossing.


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

ok so..
2 copies of lgttc
2 copies of acnl
1 new 3ds (jp)
1 limited edition 3ds xl acnl ds thingy idk
3 acww games
1 acgc game
1 achhd game
1 new wii


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 1, 2017)

Interesting thread! All prices are Australian (AUD) :

- DS lite with ACWW bundle around $200 in December 2006
- additional 4-6 cartridges of ACWW (one was for my sister), costing somewhere between $30-60 each over the next couple of years
- City Folk guide on clearance $10 somewhere around 2010
- Animal Crossing 3DS XL Console with Animal Crossing New Leaf Game (digital copy) imported around $350 in June 2013
- ACNL physical cartridge for $60 at launch so I could play whilst waiting for imported one to arrive
- fanart AC badges, pins, and stickers $20 Manifest 2013
- NOT MY MONEY, gift from partner : Wii U deluxe $429.95 + ACCF (Let's Go to the City) somewhere between $60-100 for Christmas 2013
- NOT MY MONEY, gift from partner : black+blue 2ds for $149.95 in 2014
- New 3DS XL - Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer Edition bundle around $250 in 2016
- AC : Amiibo Festival bundle I think I paid $30 in 2016
- 16 AC Amiibo figurines - from $5 to $15 each, most were on sale so I paid around $120 total
- AC Amiibo card albums x 3 for $27 ($9 each), x  for $18
- AC cards between $1 and $4.95 per pack. I have around 420 cards I got in packs (not ebay etc), which is 140 packs (3 cards per pack). 140 x $4.95 = $693.00 but I didn't pay retail for at least a third of the cards so I've probably spent around $500 since starting last year.
- Japanese ACNL magazine with gifts $45 this year
- Japanese ACNL magazine with gifts $65 this year
- HHD New 3DS soft shell carry pouch $40 this year

The consoles were all purchased either exclusively or primarily for AC but have been used for almost all my gaming for the past 9.5 years. I've spent probably less than $500 total on all other gaming stuff.

I regret nothing!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Forgot the Sanrio cards : $55 for the set plus all 6 sticker seals


----------



## Garrett (Apr 2, 2017)

About ?25-?30 for each game - GC, DS, Wii and 3DS

KK Slider Amiibo ?5

Strategy guides for DS and Wii games ?5 each

So around ?125 in total over the years (and I started back in the GC days) and definitely worth every penny!


----------



## Reptoid (Apr 2, 2017)

35 dollars :-3 bought new leaf and a bunch of cards!


----------



## Nanabells (Apr 2, 2017)

Aside from the $20-something I spent in AC:NL, nothing else. The amiibo cards are rare in my country and shipping here takes longer than forever, so no use buying an NFC reader.


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 5, 2017)

around 150 $$$ mostly for my 2 copies on new leaf plus happy home designer plus all the amiibo and card i got


----------



## hamster (Apr 5, 2017)

around ?100? i have two copies and i've spent quite a bit on amiibo cards.


----------



## xSany (May 8, 2017)

Around 80 /90 euros in total for Animal crossing  new leaf, happy home designer, amiibo cards.


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2017)

One copy of WW, 2 of NL, one of CF.


----------



## Soraru (May 27, 2017)

i spent a total of 80 dollars. one on animal crossing, other on happy home designer. i got the gamecube, wild world and city life for free. i usually make my own merch.


----------



## lxjshrss (May 27, 2017)

So far

1 used copy of ACNL: Welcome Amiibo = €30
1 used copy of Wild World = €15
Several amiibo cards + 2 albums for varying prices = €30
Several amiibo, all bought on sale = €25

Totals up to €100. Not too bad. That being said, I only really got into collecting all this about a month ago when I bought my own copy of New Leaf so—

I also bought a New 3DS with HHD pre-installed & cover plates, but mainly because I wanted a New 3DS because my old one was just. Dead. Sadly. And i thought I'd might as well get HHD with it. It was €160 total because the entire bundle was on sale. A New 3DS costs around 160 here anyway so. I guess the game came with it for free for me. :'D


----------



## Drokmar (May 27, 2017)

Let's see here:

I bought AC:NL back in 2014 on sale for $25 and then earlier this year I got the nintendo select re-release for $20 (it was technically a gift, but that is what it's worth). So a total of $45 plus tax


----------



## kuri_kame (May 27, 2017)

I was gifted ACNL, I bought a second copy in 2015 for sale. Lots of amiibo card packages for their usual price in store but honestly I'm not sure how many since I've been aquiring them over time. And of course $13 for the sanrio cards from ebay


----------



## GADKAN (May 28, 2017)

Not that much ACNL was my first and only AC game but I did buy 2 Amiibo card packs!


----------



## Sanrio (May 29, 2017)

like 90 or 100 dollars. I bought ACNL 3 times (physical) and of course got ACHHD too. 

This series has cost me alot.


----------



## Sin (Jun 3, 2017)

my game & 3ds were both gifts from my parents when acnl first came out (was for a birthday!!)
... so i haven't spent anything _so far_


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 3, 2017)

I bought 2 copies of new leaf (70$)
Used copy of wild word (30$)
My friend gave me his copy of happy home designer for free (0$)

It's only 100$ at the moment, but I'll probably end up buying some amiibo cards and figures eventually.


----------



## Catsinabucket (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh man, uh I'd say several hundred in total probably...
games, books, figure sets, plush dolls, amiibo etc

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh man, uh I'd say several hundred in total probably...
games, books, figure sets, plush dolls, amiibo etc


----------



## iuuv (Jun 20, 2017)

GC was gifted to me, I pirated CF and WW, and bought NL twice for $40 each

So only $80


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 20, 2017)

1 WW game
1 ACNL cartridge
1 ACNL digital
1 happy home designer 

They were all original games and not on sale when I got them. I would have spent some good money on amiibo cards but I don't have a reader and I'll delay that until I get a new 3ds I suppose. And still waiting on that animal crossing switch game... the main reason I'd buy a switch but im already tempted ._.


----------



## bonucci (Jun 22, 2017)

1 DS 
1 Animal Crossing Wild World
1 3ds
1 Animal Crossing New Leaf
1 pack of series 1 amiibo cards

That's about it, but I did buy my 3ds just so I could play New Leaf. ; u ; I'm planning on buying more amiibo cards and figures once I go overseas in like 15 days though.


----------



## Marmoset (Jun 22, 2017)

Not nearly as much as some have at this point. But back when it was released for the GC, I bought a ton of merch! I have the original red house with furniture and mini figurines, the limited edition blue t-shirt that nintendo gave when you subscribed to their magazine, all the NPC plushies, etc. I still have them. But now with the new amiibo merch, it's a lot easier to spend money.


----------



## hestu (Jun 24, 2017)

Probably too much haha. Wild World was a birthday present one year and City Folk was a Christmas present so I didn't have to pay for those; I bought New Leaf myself along with maybe 7-8 packs of Amiibo cards, plus a bunch of amiibo figurines. I've bought Mabel, Kicks, Blathers, Tom Nook, Digby, Kapp'n, Rover, and Link Rider (so I could get Epona to move to my town). So yeah, too much.


----------



## bioshock (Jun 25, 2017)

Currently spending more so I can get my dream RV villagers ;o;  
I didn't buy them for AC specifically but I bought my DS Lite and 3DS
I bought the gamecube version a couple years back since I lost the original
Bought Wild World
Bought ACNL
And have bought an NFC reader for ACNL specifically, and around 4 amiibo packs + some single cards off ebay

....oops


----------



## Moonliet (Jun 27, 2017)

~~~


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Jun 28, 2017)

I've spent a lot. My gamecube and original ac was a hand-me-down from my brother, but I bought the link to connect my gameboy advanced (waaaay back in like 2005). Then I bought acnl when it came out. And when HHD came out I bought the entire New 3DS to go with it. Plus I've bought amiibo and many packs of amiibo cards. And I want to get more! lol


----------



## John Wick (Jun 29, 2017)

A fair bit, with the amiibo figures.


----------



## mits (Jul 6, 2017)

Well... I bought one copy of acnl and an Isabelle stylus for 9 bucks... so like $40? But I'm gonna get my hands on those sanrio cards if it's the last thing I do : ))) I can't find them online for a decent price rn...


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 6, 2017)

not tooooo much! but then again i'm only 3 months in, so tbh i'm in trouble:

- ACNL
- 3ds (i'm including this because i bought a ds for the sole purpose of playing animal crossing to be honest)
- 5 amiibo card packs
- nfc reader
- AC happy home designer

so... around $200?



omg i'm a student i can't be doing this


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 6, 2017)

I only bought New leaf lmao rip


----------



## IronClocks (Jul 6, 2017)

Kind of a terrifying thought tbh.

Let's see...gamecube version, ds version, city folk, new leaf, new leaf welcome amiibo, happy home designer, qr reader
I have a giant stack, at least 200 amiibo cards, not even counting doubles. I would buy 1-3 packs every week ;>>
Reese, K.K., Cyrus amiibo figure combo pack on clearance
A few keychains.
I mean I guess that's it if you're only counting official merch and not etsy things. But it's a few hundred easy. Worth it.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jul 7, 2017)

my money contributed towards:
-acnl
-bunnie villager plush
- 4 packs of amiibo cards/ 3 individual cards of my dreamies
-wolf link amiibo for wolf link 

and yesterday I bought two pikopuri magazines. The one with the promo KK card and the april-June 2017 one ~
I'm contemplating whether I should get the Navirou amiibo for adorable Felyne ..


----------



## busy.crossing (Jul 29, 2017)

So far just a digital copy of NL ($60AU) and soon to be two amiibo ($18AU).

But I am probably going to drop a ridiculous amount of money on the Sanrio amiibo set soon. The cheapest I can find on ebay is over $50AU plus shipping


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 29, 2017)

Not alot I think. (IDK prices)
ACNL: 1 copy
HHD: 1 copy that came with NFC reader/writer
Amiibo: Bought one full price, other 5 preowned, 5 AUS dollars each. One pack of WA cards. Series 3 album that came with pack
2DS theme
Thats it


----------



## jaffarhona13 (Jul 31, 2017)

ive bought wild world, lets go to the city, new leaf, happy home designer, technically i bought the card reader for AC, 2 pillows, a mug, mabel and blathers amiibo figures, and 20 other amiibo cards........................lol


----------



## Turnip Fairy (Jul 31, 2017)

When ACNL first came out I got it for like, $35-$40 bucks I think? I lost my copy when I moved last year and didn't get to buying a new one until a few weeks ago. Got one for $20 bucks and I've spent about 70 dollars on amiibo cards alone so far.

I'm still buying cards too.. so addicting ;-;


----------



## 50m4ra (Jul 31, 2017)

I got acnl as a gift..
I got city folk around now..
Also got a 2nd copy of acnl..
Just got a 5 dollar acnl villager action figure ( its the mk 8 boy / guest one in acaf )
Just spent 15 dollars on the whole amiibo fest bundle
Id like to own ww but 40 dollars no way! And it seems weird for it to be on wii u..
Oh also a m i i b o c a r d s got 6 packs of serise 1-4 and one wa.

Edit. I got hhd for 35 so a lot of monay spent


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 31, 2017)

2 ACNL copies
2 3DS (bought the 3DS solely for ACNL at first, then bought a second in 2015 for a second town for reasons)

I think that's about it. Idk if I can get too much into amiibo until finances get better lol


----------



## tifachu (Jul 31, 2017)

Lets see

I got 2 New Leaf copies because i thought i lost my first one.
One HHD copy that I lost on an airplane.
I bought my first 3ds mainly for animal crossing & pokemon, and a powersaves dongle.
& just recently bought another 3ds, mainly for use with animal crossing, 

My boyfriend also bought me a 3-pack amiibo with Reese, KK & Cyrus


----------



## katielizzabeth (Jul 31, 2017)

At least 100 USD, maybe more. Those amiibo card packs really add up.


----------



## Anactoria (Jul 31, 2017)

I've only spent $60 (CAN) on 2 digital copies of the game. I'm just too hesitant about buying an NFC reader, or else I'd spend a lot more on cards and figures pro'ly. Also bought the sea green 2ds AFTER they stopped producing it so I ended up paying a hefty $250 for a 2ds that was once priced at $110... which makes me feel bad about getting anything else


----------



## gldawn (Aug 1, 2017)

I've spent quite a bit...
Three new copies of the game (traded in two)
One extra 2ds to trade between towns
NFC amiibo card reader
Two series 2 card packs
Five individual amiibo cards on eBay


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 11, 2017)

1 copy of ACGC (20.00)
1 copy of ACWW (about 20.00)
1 copy of ACCF (20.00)
2 copies of ACNL (70.00 for both)
1 copy of HHD (bought it for full price, 40.00 -_-)
All of the amiibo figurines except for 3
A bunch of amiibo cards 

Well over 100 bucks lol. Maybe even more than that like into the 200's range


----------



## Rhodes (Aug 17, 2017)

I spent about $80 on NL and HHD and some few money on amiibo cards. I'm thinking about buying another copy of new Leaf.


----------



## --- (Aug 17, 2017)

about $60 for two copies of new leaf plus however much wild world and city folk costed at the time. i'm thinking about buying a few amiibo cards soon too. i have a history of overspending on blind boxes cus its so damn fun opening them even if it nets a bad return so i think i'll just pay extra to get the cards i want.


----------



## Weiland (Aug 18, 2017)

So much. I can't even remember how much I've spent. I've owned every game in the series besides amiibo Festival and I've bought countless amiibo cards. I've also bought three copies of NL, giving away two.


----------



## gummyratz (Aug 18, 2017)

okay so,
i got acnl as a gift, so no money spent there
2DS: $75
HHD: $20 
so about 95 bucks


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 18, 2017)

Every copy of every AC
+2 copies of New leaf
Plushies
Amiibo figures and cards
2 AC graphic tshirts

...all adding up to hundreds of dollars on AC. Worth it in my opinion


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 18, 2017)

ive bought 3 copies of acnl myself, got cf and hhd as gifts. dont own any merch. not sure how much a copy of acnl costs tbh


----------



## Lozzybear (Aug 18, 2017)

My rough estimate is about 120-150 dollars altogether. I've bought two copies of ACNL, a ton of amiibo cards, and HHD.


----------



## Nodokana (Aug 18, 2017)

A little over $130.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 18, 2017)

only $15 on amiibos (tom nook was on sale) got acnl for free and HHD from a nintendo giveaway


----------



## hollowbunnie (Aug 19, 2017)

Ok so 2 new leaf copies... 60
happy home designer + adapter... 50
10+ amiibo cards... 20ish

only 130 canadian dollars. not bad lol


----------

